# First listen to new system.



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

2006 Ford s cab 

Prs 880p
Xd400/4 into x-pro comps active mids in door, tweets in sails.
Pdx 600/1 into 2 polk db1040 dvc/ fox box,/ light amount of fiberfill.
Jl 2 gage power wiring/ fuses/dist block master fuse block, and jl 12 gage spkr wiring. X-pros and stinger hyper twist 12 g to subs.

Everything but the roof has been vibration dampen about 80% used the tap test… and 90-100% /ccf/mlv treatments. 
Front doors have the same but 2 layers of v/d ,inner and outer 
doors holes closed off with mdf. Each front door took about 13 hours …..guess I am a bit slow but feel its been done right…

The floors are to be the same but carpet is being removed and 1/8 inch custom blue vinyl flooring, 
woofer box covered in the same vinyl, looks pretty stealthy
I am not even finished with install yet ….but pretty close, fired it all up today before placing closed cell foam and mass loaded vinyl on top of vibration dampener and wiring on floors, test fit seats stuff like that…

My first fire everything worked….. cool, set up crossovers messed with phase, just getting a feel for it, my truck is an empty shell at this point, floors not finished, so I have a way to go, my first though was, wow the subs sound boomy and ghetto, not good, my heart sank knowing the polks were $100 a pair and the weak link in my system, but I did like the specs on this low end speaker….hummmm

so for kicks ran auto EQ and TA, 

Holy **** a different beast all together, subs blended much better, played with crossovers and phase again just keeps getting better… my thoughts on the xd400/4 not keeping up with the pdx were unfounded, the system gets way louder then I need. I worked very hard on the doors for the x-pro mids, as sealed as I could get, baffle is rock solid, and well sealed, they sound good to me already, the tweets are just killer …

Things that bug me, the pdx angles on the power/ground/remote wires, what a pain to work with.

The angle of jl audio’s 2 way dist block, using there maxi fuse thingys..
the v shape makes this cool looking set up a pain to find a spot it will fit in. takes up to much room.


Things I liked 
Auto eq and TA on the 880p down and dirty first run changed my sound for the better, much better …in a few minutes 

Jl xd400/4 the size of this thing rocks, it fit under the center seat of an f150 with room to spare, seems so far to sound loud and clean and do so without any hiss….love it. 

Jl master fuse block, the adjustable angles on this fuse block are a great idea and make install easier and wiring to look clean.

Stinger speaker wire, first off its tinned silver and I like that, and the jacket is too cool, one round and one square, freaking brilliant, my week eyes love this feature….correct phse by feel…

The fox box, from FOX ACOUSTICS for the 04 08 f150 , looks great, end caps match rear seat mount, cambers are divided, and has the most depth and volume of any f150 box I have found, this truck has very little space under the back seat…best pre made sub box I found for the f150.


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Those XD amps are awesome for their size.


----------

